# Newbie Cheyenne buying advice



## Carreraboy (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm just starting out on the search for our first MH and considering a 696g as a garage is high on the list of priorities for us. Any advice gratefully received on specific things to look out for with this model ie Merc or Fiat etc etc.

Many thanks

Kevin


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Kevin

Go into Motorhome Chit Chat and find the post New Motorhome 36 months on Judder and defect free.

It should help

Best Regards
Broom


----------

